# Where have all the sharers gone?



## Jojoba (14 July 2016)

I'm looking for a sharer or loaner for my horse, and there seems to be a complete lack of riders around! I've advertised him in the past and always had plenty of interest, even if it was sometimes unsuitable. But this time it's silence and tumbleweeds.  
He's viceless and well behaved. The fee I want is nominal when I compare it to what some others are after. I'm totally flexible on days, happy to take people competing, he's kept on a yard with good facilities (although you do really need to be able to drive) and is only 20 mins out of Edinburgh.... Apart from his size (he's a large native) there's anything wrong with him I can see to put people off. 
Has anyone else noticed this? Are less people riding? More buying their own horses? Or is the market flooded with loan horses (this looks like it may be possible from how many I see advertised)? I'm at my wits end trying to find someone!


----------



## Jingleballs (14 July 2016)

I agree! When I advertised for a sharer at my last yard I had loads of interest. This time there has been very little and those that did enquire were time wasters.

Mine is also a well behaved boy but no one seems interested.


----------



## Midlifecrisis (14 July 2016)

On holiday...?


----------



## Leo Walker (14 July 2016)

They are all in Northampton apparently as I've been inundated whereas normally I give it up as a bad job due to no replies!


----------



## Jojoba (15 July 2016)

Please send them back we need them


----------



## Jenni_ (19 July 2016)

Where about outside Edinburgh are you? I know a couple of people who are casually looking!

That being said, I know of one person who is looking for a share but has a total over confident idea of her ability, so nothing coming up for share is 'good enough' for her, so she's away to buy something - probably totally inappropriate -  all to herself. Are people just getting more selfish?


----------



## Jojoba (26 July 2016)

Maybe they are, I think that people are less willing to muck in and help out than they used to be... I'm south east near Pathhead so not far out at all. Excellent facilities, horse is 14hh 11yo fell pony. PM me if you know of anyone, up to about 10st, because I'm having no luck at all!


----------



## daydreamer (26 July 2016)

I used to share and still keep half an eye on adverts just to be nosy. I know this isn't the case with the OP but a lot of the adverts I see are for "an experienced rider" to help with a horse that is young/green/needs bringing on/good but quirky so not a novice ride etc. So they seem to expect you to school their horse and pay them to do so. Not very appealing to most people!

I also think that once you have a reputation as a good sharer when one share ends you get offered another through word of mouth, especially if you are on a big yard so I suspect good sharers don't look at adverts quite so much.

Also I think a lot more people find sharers/riders through facebook groups so maybe people aren't checking websites/notice boards as much.


----------



## Jojoba (26 July 2016)

I've advertised on the FB groups, Gumtree, preloved, equine adverts and also emailed local riding clubs, uni riding clubs etc, all to no avail! Have also asked all horsey people I know and asked my farrier too. I used to get enough enquiries that I could be picky a few years ago, but not anymore. Next step is contacting decent riding schools and advert in tack shop. Then giving up .


----------



## Kat_Bath (26 July 2016)

I'm a potential sharer willing to muck out relocating to Scotland very soon and I'm a nice person and reliable so we do exist. This sounds really big headed... 
That said, I'm going to be Glasgow way and I'm 11 stone so sadly, I'm not what you're looking for but good luck though - hope you find someone soon


----------



## Jojoba (27 July 2016)

Kat_Bath you got my hopes up! Choose Edinburgh instead


----------



## Kat_Bath (28 July 2016)

I wish but OH already has a job lined up!


----------



## kirstyfk (30 July 2016)

I've been keeping my eye out for a horse to ride but sadly I'm too heavy for your one. Where have you been advertising as I can't see anything available?


----------



## Jojoba (30 July 2016)

Gumtree, preloved, equine adverts and several of the local horsey FB pages? Where have you been looking?
There's a small amount of flexibility in the weight limit if you aren't far off!


----------



## Jnhuk (31 July 2016)

I have given up advertising looking for someone to help exercise my hubby's ISH due to not finding the right person.  I am not even looking for a financial contribution just someone who knows what they are doing, have their own transport, able to tack up and hack out or school on their own without any direct supervision and is willing to maybe help out a little with some field management. In return they get to ride a fun, well schooled horse who is an excellent hack and very sensible lad with even opportunity to go on outings/shows etc... but just no joy recently so given up advertising.

Word of mouth is the best way and how I found one lady who is helping me now several years ago but the only issue is that she can only do one day a week during school term time. 

Good luck with it and don't know how folks who have quirky horses ever find anyone!


----------



## Jnhuk (31 July 2016)

I have given up advertising looking for someone to help exercise my hubby's ISH due to not finding the right person.  I am not even looking for a financial contribution just someone who knows what they are doing, have their own transport, able to tack up and hack out or school on their own without any direct supervision and is willing to maybe help out a little with some field management. In return they get to ride a fun, well schooled horse who is an excellent hack and very sensible lad with even opportunity to go on outings/shows etc... but just no joy recently so given up advertising.

Word of mouth is the best way and how I found one lady who is helping me now several years ago but the only issue is that she can only do one day a week during school term time. 

Good luck with it and don't know how folks who have quirky horses ever find anyone!


----------



## Kat_Bath (31 July 2016)

Jnhuk said:



			I have given up advertising looking for someone to help exercise my hubby's ISH due to not finding the right person.  I am not even looking for a financial contribution just someone who knows what they are doing, have their own transport, able to tack up and hack out or school on their own without any direct supervision and is willing to maybe help out a little with some field management. In return they get to ride a fun, well schooled horse who is an excellent hack and very sensible lad with even opportunity to go on outings/shows etc... but just no joy recently so given up advertising.

Word of mouth is the best way and how I found one lady who is helping me now several years ago but the only issue is that she can only do one day a week during school term time. 

Good luck with it and don't know how folks who have quirky horses ever find anyone!
		
Click to expand...

Whereabouts are you based?


----------



## Jnhuk (1 August 2016)

Kat_Bath said:



			Whereabouts are you based?
		
Click to expand...

Sorry not round Glasgow so OP probably nearer to you than me as we are just into Borders


----------



## Kat_Bath (1 August 2016)

Jnhuk said:



			Sorry not round Glasgow so OP probably nearer to you than me as we are just into Borders
		
Click to expand...

Sad face  I hope you find someone too!


----------



## Jnhuk (1 August 2016)

I am sure you will find someone Glasgow way. If you end up Renfrewshire way let me know as still know a few horsey folks out that way. The east is dryer ! LOL


----------



## Lysi101 (9 August 2016)

Hi, Have you found someone for your horse yet? I am a rider looking for a horse!


----------



## Lysi101 (9 August 2016)

Jojoba said:



			I'm looking for a sharer or loaner for my horse, and there seems to be a complete lack of riders around! I've advertised him in the past and always had plenty of interest, even if it was sometimes unsuitable. But this time it's silence and tumbleweeds.  
He's viceless and well behaved. The fee I want is nominal when I compare it to what some others are after. I'm totally flexible on days, happy to take people competing, he's kept on a yard with good facilities (although you do really need to be able to drive) and is only 20 mins out of Edinburgh.... Apart from his size (he's a large native) there's anything wrong with him I can see to put people off. 
Has anyone else noticed this? Are less people riding? More buying their own horses? Or is the market flooded with loan horses (this looks like it may be possible from how many I see advertised)? I'm at my wits end trying to find someone!
		
Click to expand...

Are you still looking for someone for your horse? I am a rider looking for a horse to ride


----------



## splashgirl45 (9 August 2016)

just to put the other side ...... i have just retired my horse but still have her....i am an experienced competent rider, very reliable, and wouldnt overhorse myself as i know what i am capable of...HOWEVER, round me people want their horse mucked out, groomed, tack cleaned , and horse fed and turned out so owner has the whole day off  AND  want money as well.  sorry even if i had the money(every penny goes on my broken horse!!) i wouldnt be interested.....years ago people were only too happy if you exercised their horse and gave the tack a quick wipe over and no other jobs were expected or money.....i will wait till my girl is no more and try and find a horse to full loan...   money is in very short supply for lots of us so there maybe someone who would tick all your boxes and would be happy to do all of the jobs  but may not be able to afford to pay..


----------



## Jojoba (10 August 2016)

Lysi101 - yes still looking!
Splashgirl45 - yep that's exactly what I want; someone to have the experience of having their own horse (including grooming, tack cleaning etc) at a hugely discounted rate and without the full responsibility of ownership. Money is in short supply for me too, hence if I'm giving them my horse to treat as their own up to 5 days a week and paying the livery, insurance, vets bills, teeth, feet, feed, bedding etc it's not unreasonable to ask for something back. Wish I'd grown up where you were years ago - back when I was a kid we paid £35 a week for me to loan a riding school horse. I could ride it every day (around lessons) and was also expected to do all of its care, to teach me about horses! All my sharers have always paid, although I agree if you are looking for someone spectacular who is going to teach your horse it should be free if mutually beneficial, or you should be paying them.


----------



## splashgirl45 (10 August 2016)

Jojoba said:



			Lysi101 - yes still looking!
Splashgirl45 - yep that's exactly what I want; someone to have the experience of having their own horse (including grooming, tack cleaning etc) at a hugely discounted rate and without the full responsibility of ownership. Money is in short supply for me too, hence if I'm giving them my horse to treat as their own up to 5 days a week and paying the livery, insurance, vets bills, teeth, feet, feed, bedding etc it's not unreasonable to ask for something back. Wish I'd grown up where you were years ago - back when I was a kid we paid £35 a week for me to loan a riding school horse. I could ride it every day (around lessons) and was also expected to do all of its care, to teach me about horses! All my sharers have always paid, although I agree if you are looking for someone spectacular who is going to teach your horse it should be free if mutually beneficial, or you should be paying them.
		
Click to expand...

i may be rather a lot older than you as no one ever paid to ride a horse, the owners were just grateful that their horse got out of the stable for a couple of hours.  in those days it was more normal that horses were stabled all of the time and just had holidays out at grass....i knew no different but would be horrified now if my horse didnt have daily turnout. how times have changed!!!!


----------



## Jojoba (10 August 2016)

Mines never stayed in since I got him (as a 3yo). He lives out in all weathers and didn't own a rug until I went soft a couple of years ago . I have a stable because I like having my own little space and somewhere to come in out of the rain. But no mucking out!


----------



## splashgirl45 (10 August 2016)

Jojoba said:



			Mines never stayed in since I got him (as a 3yo). He lives out in all weathers and didn't own a rug until I went soft a couple of years ago . I have a stable because I like having my own little space and somewhere to come in out of the rain. But no mucking out!
		
Click to expand...

i wish we could turn out all of the time, i am on a livery yard and we are also lucky that we can turn out 24.7 in summer and daily in winter but if the winter is very wet we try and limit their time out so they are not completely trashing the field, our YO doesnt tell us how much we can turn out but we try and respect her land as much as possible and mine  is out for at least 3 hours even if the field is bad...so we are better off than some...


----------



## Jojoba (10 August 2016)

Lucky round here that there's so much land - it's fairly unusual to not have access to 24/7 turnout all year round on livery. He occasionally comes in for a few hours in the day to remind him about being civilised and being indoors for a while!


----------



## Darkly_Dreaming_Dex (11 August 2016)

Its just as bad down south! i'm looking for someone to share a smashing semi retired show cob, well schooled, fun confidence giving ride who looks after a rider (even taken disabled rider hacking off the lead) who really doesn't want to go to shows anymore but happy to work in school, we have lovely hacking, a private yard with school & all i ask is the cost of shoes (£10 a week) and to keep an eye on our gang of 6 (who live out) for a week when we go away.


----------



## Leo Walker (11 August 2016)

splashgirl45 said:



			just to put the other side ...... i have just retired my horse but still have her....i am an experienced competent rider, very reliable, and wouldnt overhorse myself as i know what i am capable of...HOWEVER, round me people want their horse mucked out, groomed, tack cleaned , and horse fed and turned out so owner has the whole day off  AND  want money as well.  sorry even if i had the money(every penny goes on my broken horse!!) i wouldnt be interested.....years ago people were only too happy if you exercised their horse and gave the tack a quick wipe over and no other jobs were expected or money.....i will wait till my girl is no more and try and find a horse to full loan...   money is in very short supply for lots of us so there maybe someone who would tick all your boxes and would be happy to do all of the jobs  but may not be able to afford to pay..
		
Click to expand...

I looked for someone like you for ages. I would even have paid for you to take him out and about. I got no takers other than teenagers who were all terrible to a degree and highly unreliable. My current sharer gives me £15 a week. Its a token sum compared to the actual cost of keeping him.  I don't need the money, but asking for a contribution seemed to increase the amount and quality of people interested. Shes very reliable and treats him well and in return she has access to a lovely pony and lots of support from me. She also only has to go once a day and jobs are limited and easy.

So while I agree with you in principle it didn't work for me at all and I tried on and off for about 18 months


----------



## Flora (11 August 2016)

I have a couple of horses on my yard for part loan due to owners having young children or about to have them and seems impossible to find anyone for them.  We have had people who insist they are experts and turn up with no hat and dont know one end of a horse from the other. They are basically getting a horse of their own to do with as they wish, within reason, so I dont see a problem in a contribution being paid towards their keep. After all, it is far cheaper than having to pay the full cost of owning one outright!


----------



## Jojoba (11 August 2016)

I agree. I've had a fair few enquiries from teenagers but I'm really dubious, I do have one coming for a second try but it's more the fact that it's a quiet yard and they would be in sole charge - if something went wrong, eek. I also would like a rider who's decent enough to notice if something was wrong, in the past I've stopped other people's sharers getting on a lame horse, simply because they weren't experienced enough to notice. It's all very stressful .


----------



## Jenni_ (11 August 2016)

I don't agree that you shouldn't pay- I think it depends on the arrangement.

If someone asked me to school a naughty or green horse, I'd expect to be paid - but if I didn't have anything else to ride I'd be grateful for the horse contact and do it for nothing. 

The horse I am 'sharing' now has done no end of good for my confidence - taking me from not being able to jump a tiny cross pole without the fear to jumping 1m tracks with ease. My ability was there, but what he has restored in me confidence wise is priceless... I pay something towards him. And I do jobs / yard maintenance on the private yard!


----------



## Jojoba (11 August 2016)

Just tried to Pm you Jenni but your inbox is full. I enquired a while ago about sharing a horse at that yard you're at, just wondered if it's the same one. I could do with some jumping confidence too .


----------



## Mince Pie (11 August 2016)

I'm also now sharing a fantastic little NF pony, I get free rein (no pun intended!) as was told "as long as he gets at least one day off a week, fill your boots!". I am hugely grateful to the owner as my health means there are days (and sometimes weeks) where I can't get to the yard and I'm unable to work which means that owning my own is no longer an option - I sold my lovely boy after ten years, last year. I was asked to contribute towards shoes - £20 every 6 weeks but have actually set up a standing order for every 4 and buy things like fly spray as well. I know what owning a horse costs and to be able to ride without having to worry about those costs is, to me, a godsend. I agree that just because a sharer is treating a horse/pony as their own doesn't mean they shouldn't pay, firstly because part of having a horse is costs and if you are sharing a horse then you should share the costs. Secondly I find people are more likely to be reliable and committed if money is involved, rather than a 'free ride'.


----------

